# commands, imperative / infinitive (play / to play)



## Hector9

Bueno abro este tema con una pregunta demasiado simple pero que tengo hace mucho tiempo.

Se dice que el verbo *Jugar* en inglés significa "To play" y el verbo *Cambiar* es "To change"

Mi pregunta es, por ejemplo si estoy en una página de juegos online y aparece un botón que dice "*Play*" para jugar al juego, que significa? "_Juega_" o "_Jugar_"? (pero para que sea *Jugar* en realidad tendría que decir "To play" no es cierto?

Lo mismo pasa cuando estoy en una página de internet donde hay varios idiomas disponibles, y aparece un botón que dice "*Change*", que significaría? "_Cambialo_" o "_Cambiar_"? (En el caso de Cambiar debería decir "To change" no es cierto?)

La verdad me ayudaría muchísimo que me aclararan esta duda, ya que siempre se dice que los infinitivos son "To + Verbo" ejemplo To cook (Cocinar), To sing (Cantar) pero cuando aparecen sin el "*To*" no sé que significarían  (no sé si serían en infinitivo sin el "To" o conjugado a la persona "You")


----------



## duvija

Esto es una pregunta teórica. Y por supuesto, hay dos teorías. Una, que es la que decís, supone que los infinitivos en inglés tienen que contener el 'to'. La otra dice que no, que el 'to' es un 'particle' y que no es parte del infinitivo real (o 'bare infinitive' como algunos lo nombran).
Si dice 'play', según qué teoría usás, vas a creer que dice 'jugar', o que es el imperativo del verbo (que por supuesto es igual al presente de indicativo, menos la 3era persona). Y lo mismo con todos los otros ejemplos.
En realidad, los verbos del inglés son infinitamente más fáciles que los nuestros, pero así y todo, nos hacemos lío.


----------



## Hector9

Lo siento, *duvija* pero no entendí, lo único que entendí es que supuestamente hay dos teorías sobre el uso de los verbos pero no me quedó en claro cuál es la correcta, ya que no es lo mismo decir "Mostrar" (To show) que "Show" + Subject.

¿Alguien que pueda confirmarme cómo es esto realmente? Veo que repiten por todos lados que el infinitivo es *To + Verb* (Por ejemplo, To Play -> Jugar) pero cuando el verbo está sólo no sé qué significa, si también es infinitivo o no (según la teoría de que todo infinitivo tiene "To" adelante, no lo sería).


----------



## k-in-sc

Your "Play" and "Change" are commands. Commands have the same form as the infinitive (without "to"), so it doesn't really matter. 
Infinitives don't always have "to."


----------



## Hector9

Uhmmmm let me see whether I get it...

Then "Play" would mean "Juega" and "Change" "Cambia", wouldn't it?



k-in-sc said:


> Your "Play" and "Change" are commands. Commands have the same form as the infinitive (without "to"), so it doesn't really matter.
> Infinitives don't always have "to."



Any examples?

------------------------

English: To anyone who reads this thread please, I would like to have your suggestions. I have this doubts since a long time ago.
Español: A todos los que lean este hilo, me gustaría tener sus sugerencias. Tengo esta duda hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, in Spanish the infinitive is used in situations like that: "Jugar" and "Cambiar."
It's the same with recipes -- they use commands in English, infinitives in Spanish.
English and Spanish are different in some ways, in case you hadn't noticed 
http://www.usingenglish.com/quizzes/281.html


----------



## Hector9

Yes, of course the recipes in Spanish have commands too, but why if you read one it says "Put an egg" and not "To put an egg" (Poner un huevo)?

If it's and order/a command, then it would be "Pon un huevo" and not "Poner un huevo" (infinitive)


----------



## k-in-sc

The verbs in recipes take the form of *commands in English* and *infinitives in Spanish.
*Did you look at the link?


----------



## Hector9

Yes, I did.

And it got %100, but I don't understand the equivalent in Spanish, I mean, why everyone say that the infinitive is "*To+Verb*" if it's wrong and that doesn't always happen?


----------



## k-in-sc

There's no equivalent in Spanish. English and Spanish are different that way.


----------



## duvija

No sé si sirve la aclaración de que el infinitivo en español, se puede usar con valor de imperativo (muy común en las recetas). 
Un día yo estaba paseando con mis dos hijos por Florida, en Buenos Aires. 
Tengo la mala costumbre de cruzar las cosas que llevo al hombro. 
De un lado tenía la cartera, cruzada y colgando del hombro izquierdo. 
Del otro lado la cámara (cuando todavía eran enormes), cruzada del lado izquierdo sobre el hombro derecho. 
Y tenia algo de calor, por lo que decidí sacarme el saco, sin remover lo cargado. Por supuesto, me hice un nudo vivo, y quedé atorada por cordones. Un señor patriarcal que venia caminando, muy bien vestido de traje y corbata, se acercó, levantó el dedo y le dijo a mis hijos "¡Ayudar a una madre a sacarse el saco!". Lo único que logró fue una madre y dos niños muertos de risa.

Mirá recetas y vas a ver ese uso en imperativo. No es que sea igual en inglés, no, porque en inglés ese es el único imperativo que hay, que tiene la forma del infinitivo de base. Nosotros además tenemos otras maneras de 'imperar/imperativar'...


----------



## SevenDays

Hector9 said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> And it got 0, but I don't understand the equivalent in Spanish, I mean, why everyone say that the infinitive is "*To+Verb*" if it's wrong and that doesn't always happen?



Let's see if we can simplify this. 
Think in terms of_* form *_and _*function*_. It's a distinction that most grammar books don't make, which leads to confusion. The _*form*_ of a verb is always its plain expression: _play_,_ change_, _walk_, _sing_, etc.  The _*function*_ of the plain verb has three basic constructions: 
(1) imperative:_ *Play!*_ _*Play* the game!_ Or, a soft imperative, in which the exclamation mark is missing: _*Play*;_ _*Play* the game_.
(2) subjunctive: _It's recommended that you* play *the game_.
(3) to-infinitive: _The recommendation is* to play *the game_.
Whenever you see "to + verb," remember that you are seeing_* function *_(not "form"). The function of the "to + verb" is to signal that the verb is not marked for _tense_. That's why we can say _the recommendation is to play the game _(present) and _the recommendation was to play the game _(past). What people call the "bare" infinitive (without "to") is really the subjunctive expression of the plain verb form. You'll see that the bare infinitive shows up with modals (_should play_, _might sing_, _could come, may change_), and modals express subjunctive meaning (_modality_).

Cheers


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not sure where you get that the infinitive or modal verbs are really subjunctive. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## SevenDays

k-in-sc said:


> I'm not sure where you get that the infinitive or modal verbs are really subjunctive. That makes no sense to me.



not that infinitives or modal verbs are really subjunctive; rather, they convey subjunctive _meaning_; they express the "soul," "the essence" of the message based on a range of attitudes (uncertainty, tentativeness, request, etc.) The grammatical representation of that subjunctive meaning is through a modal construction*: *_should play_, where _should_ is the modal and _play_ the bare infinitive.

Cheers


----------



## k-in-sc

We must have very different ideas of what the subjunctive is for. "Should play" is not even subjunctive in Spanish ("debería jugar"), and "jugar" is an infinitive, just like in English.


----------



## SevenDays

k-in-sc said:


> We must have very different ideas of what the subjunctive is for. "Should play" is not even subjunctive in Spanish ("debería jugar"), and "jugar" is an infinitive, just like in English.



should play = debie*ra *jugar, debería jugar

*Modality* (_meaning_, _semantics_) will tell you if the *mood* (_grammatical representation_) is subjunctive (_debi*era*_) or indicative (_debería_).


----------



## k-in-sc

Normally "should play" is not subjunctive but indicative.


----------



## Galathil

duvija said:


> No sé si sirve la aclaración de que el infinitivo en español, se puede usar con valor de imperativo (muy común en las recetas). Un día yo estaba paseando con mis dos hijos por Florida, en Buenos Aires. Tengo la mala costumbre de cruzar las cosas que llevo al hombro. De un lado tenía la cartera, cruzada y colgando del hombro izquierdo. Del otro lado la cámara (cuando todavía eran enormes), cruzada del lado izquierdo sobre el hombro derecho. Y tenia algo de calor, por lo que decidí sacarme el saco, sin remover lo cargado. Por supuesto, me hice un nudo vivo, y quedé atorada por cordones. Un señor patriarcal que venia caminando, muy bien vestido de traje y corbata, se acercó, levantó el dedo y le dijo a mis hijos "¡Ayudar a una madre a sacarse el saco!". Lo único que logró fue una madre y dos niños muertos de risa.
> 
> Mirá recetas y vas a ver ese uso en imperativo. No es que sea igual en inglés, no, porque en inglés ese es el único imperativo que hay, que tiene la forma del infinitivo de base. Nosotros además tenemos otras maneras de 'imperar/imperativar'...



Eso aquí en mi país, lo llamamos idioma Tarzan o _Tarzaniado._


----------



## Jim2996

My dear hector9,

Please stop thinking analytically for a moment.

You know what happens when you press the Play button, and the Pause, Reset, and whatever button.  If you don't, press it and see what happens.  What happens is the meaning of the word!  It really is that simple.

Sure, "play" could mean an order you give to the computer, or it could be an invitation that the computer is offering you, or it could be a sign on some symbolic door that you can open, or something else only the author knows.

If you want a Spanish translation just take the meaning—which you know—and express it in your native language.  Or, if for some reason this is new to you, find a juegos online that is in Spanish and see what word everyone else uses.

My Spanish is not that good, but my guess would be *a jugar* or, more likely, simply *jugar.
*
Perhaps there is a rule that Spanish _a + inf_  equals English _inf - to.  _I've never heard of it, in fact I just made it up;  if you want a rule, why not this one.

Or, when all grammar fails, just call it an idiom.

In English we have a figurative phrase _making a mountain out of a molehill._  If you can translate this perhaps it will help.  A more direct phrase would be _making a big deal out of very little._  And Shakespeare wrote a play _Much Ado About Nothing_ (I thought "ado" was archaic, but my E/S lists it as _bulla, alboroto, lío, _or _dificultad._

BTY: In the US baseball games usually start with the singing of the National Anthem, and then the announcer says, "Play ball."  I've have never thought it meant anything other than _let the game begin_.

I hope this helps, good luck with your English.


----------



## gmelean

Para Galathil:
Hola. No siempre usar el infinitivo en esa forma es _tarzaniado_. Si alguien dice: "Tú comer, ave yo cazar", eso es _tarzaniado_. Pero si alguien dice: "¡Venir, venir, que esto es importante!", eso no es _tarzaniado_, aunque pudiera decir: ¡Vengan, vengan, que esto es importante! o ¡Venid, venid, que esto es importante! (esta última expresión en España, porque en América, como es sabido, no usamos el vosotros aunque sí el vos en algunas regiones).

For Jim2996,
Hello. The equivalent in Spanish for _making a mountain out of a molehill_ is "ahogarse en un vaso de agua" (drowning in a glass of water). And for Shakespeare's play _Much ado about Nothing_ they say "mucho ruido y pocas nueces" (much noise and few walnuts).


----------



## k-in-sc

The umpire's "Play ball" technically is a command.


----------



## Jim2996

k-in-sc said:


> The umpire's "Play ball" technically is a command.



Of course,_ technically_ it is.  My point was about meaning.  If I tell/command my daughter, "Clean your room," I mean it as a command.  She may think that I mean it as it would be nice if she cleaned her room, i.e. wishful thinking on my part.  Indeed, if she asks me, "What to you want me to do?" I am likely to answer her request about my wishes by saying, "Clean your room."  

If I walk up stairs, go into her room, and find a mess everywhere with her standing in the middle, I might say in a stern voice, "Clean your room."  The meaning of this is a command.

If I order pizza, it comes, and, as she is running to the table and about to open the box, I say "Eat pizza"—is this really a command? 

If you want to take the meaning of the announcer's "Play ball" differently, you can.  Maybe he is giving permission to start the game, maybe it's a symbolic command (whatever that means), maybe whatever.  My point is that the reason for language is to transfer meaning, and we find meaning in context.


----------



## gmelean

Creo que con todo lo que se ha dicho hasta ahora se puede ver que el infinitivo en inglés puede ser precedido de "to" como puede no serlo.
Ejemplos:
1) Los verbos "comer" y "descansar" = Verbs "to eat" and "to rest" Esta sería la forma abstracta que lleva el "to".
2) Vamos a bailar = Let's go to dance. Aquí "to" equivale a la preposición "a" y el verbo "dance" está en infinitivo.
3) Es bueno estar presente cuando él llegue = It's good to be present when he arrives. Aquí "to" no se traduce y "be" está en infinitivo.
4) Podemos cantar = We can sing. Aquí no hay "to" y "sing" está en infinitivo.

Así que si una tecla o pestaña dice "play" se puede interpretar como una orden "juega" o como un infinitivo "jugar".


----------



## k-in-sc

Vamos a bailar = Let's go to dance *dancing*. Let's dance.


----------



## gmelean

k-in-sc said:


> Vamos a bailar = Let's go to dance *dancing*. Let's dance.


Sorry for that.
I think this one works:
Ellos vienen a/para aprender = They come to learn. There is "to" as a preposition and "learn" is in infinitive.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, my feeling is that "to" is part of the infinitive there too, but now I've forgotten the point of this discussion


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Well, my feeling is that "to" is part of the infinitive there too


----------



## k-in-sc

What? Somehow I sense that you disagree ...?!


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> What? Somehow I sense that you disagree ...?!



Very 'perspicaz'. No, it's not part of the infinitive, not only because it never is, but here it has a clear meaning (which doesn't show up in a 'normal' to+V form)


----------



## k-in-sc

Learning is why they're here.
To learn is why they're here.
Why they're here is to learn.
Still seems like a plain old infinitive to me ...


----------

